# Can a Hedgehog Bond with its owner?



## Hedgehog madness x

*I have herd so many people on here say that hedgehogs cant bond with its owner and cant love its owner?
even if it doesnt show it like a cat or dog i still though they could get a strong bond with there owner? so what do you think? can they?*


----------



## LarryT

My opinion is YES they can bond with there owners  
Thats why we have bonding time 30 minutes a day


----------



## Hedgehog madness x

*Yep i toatly agree with you  any one else?*


----------



## Immortalia

Just wondering...Where did you hear that from?

Last I checked, everyone here thinks that you should handle your hedgie at least 30 min a day to bond with them.


----------



## Nancy

Sure they can but that doesn't mean they will. Some become very bonded but there are many that want nothing at all to do with humans or their owner.


----------



## Hedgehog madness x

*Ok thanks... ahh sorry i didnt hear of this forum i herd it of yahoo and a website that i will try and find again  *


----------



## Lilysmommy

Lots of people on Yahoo Answers (if that's where you mean) don't know much about hedgehogs. I think some are probably the type of people that lost interest in the hedgie after a week and just stopped handling it, then complain that it doesn't show affection. :roll: Half of the answers seem to run along those lines or the "omg, hedgehogs are WILD, ur mean to want to keep 1 for a pet!!1" :lol: because they don't realize APHs are pets.


----------



## Hedgehog madness x

*Yes i know some people on yahoo dont even know what they are talking about.. yep it is yahoo anwser i was on about lol thanks  x*


----------



## LizardGirl

They can definitely bond with their owners. Inky is a momma's boy, he isn't friendly for anyone but me. He will be as sweet as can be, then I pass him to anyone else and he's a grump. Pass him back and he's happy again. :lol:


----------



## rivoli256

as i am trying to be respectable, i won't add a litany of curses before my "**** YES!"...i am astounded at just how attached & loving these creatures can become. it's amazing. Henry has given up his own house, his 2 favorite hideouts, & all his playtime of his own accord...to snooze with momma. i try to get him to run & play & he's not havin' it. AT ALL. at night, when he wakes up he snuffles around me, does his nightly biting ritual, runs around the bed some, zooms down the ramp to get food & water, makes one lap around the room to perform his perfunctory hoggie exploration, & then HAULS quilly butt right back to me. :lol: there are even times he won't leave to eat or use his litter box. if that's not having a bond at the very least...i don't know what is. i mean, jeez, who gives up yummy food when they are happy? :shock: usually it's when you are sick or devastated that you don't eat b/c of your connection w/ someone. anyway, that's my bit, FWIW.


----------



## AAdict

I think so - I have 3 hedgies that are all different but particularly I bought my first boy at 6 months old and wasnt well handled and was very huffy - its took me 5 months to get him used to human contact and to stop him biting and to un ball etc etc - I spent about 3-4 hours per night with this hedgie in the beginning - you want to see him now lol - completely different but **** is he a mummys boy - give him to my husband or any one else and he will squirm,mither and grump until he gets back to me and then he is chilled again :lol: he is my special boy


----------



## Hedgehog madness x

THANKS GUYS X


----------

